# Scribble on the HobbyTalk Graffiti Wall



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, time to break things up a bit and have a little fun!

Head on over to the HobbyTalk RC Graffiti Wall and have a scribble!

This is just a trial to see how it goes and you can never tell, I might just erase the wall and you can start over again! Then let me know what you thought of it!

Note: Keep it clean please, your ID and IP address is recorded so we do know who has written what


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

*Huh.*

That was neat, but how come my graffiti printes way up top and you can't see 1/2 of it?


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Pretty Cool!


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Any way to control the COLOR of the text?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

very random and odd where it drops your "tag". and it seems it drops it behind other peeeps stuff. boo  its fun none-the-less. LOL

but who spraypaints walls in pink! ~

>>the mutt is back<<


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Colors, fonts and placement is random. Looks like I may have to change some of the colors offered!


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

What's wrong with pink???!!!


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

Thats clever :thumbsup:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Very fun. 
Can't read some of the print though  .

Later, Bret


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Time to erase it and start again!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

That is a great Idea... Hope you keep it around. How crowded can it get??


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

...........................what am I missing it wont let me paint............................


...............................................................................................................................


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Are you typing it in at the bottom


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO.......finally a WALL to wreck .............LMAO


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes I am typing in the box a and then clicking on paint..


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

Hank can i have one of those walls for the Marshalls thread in the OVAL TRACK discussion? i think that would be cool

joe ivo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

At this point we can't offer special walls... maybe in the future that would be possible.

Pitbull, What operating system and browser are you using?


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I am using Windows:98 and Netscape 7.2​


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try this one and see if it works. - http://www.mpdev.net/wall.php


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

No luck yet..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Does anything happen when you click the button? All I can do is put in a bug report. Did you happen to try it with IE?


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I tried IP still no luck.Everything seems to work it just won't let me paint....But on the other hand this old puter won't let me do a lotta stuff anyway..lol


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Worked for me... even worked clearing the wall.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Ok it seems to be working now


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

weeee


----------

